# Prix sur l'AppStore ! Boycott ? Les trolls ailleurs !



## David16 (25 Octobre 2012)

Salut , 

Comme vous avez pu le remarquer , les prix ont montés sur l'applestore ...


Pour vous boycott ou pas ? 


Je tiens quand même à préciser que pour mon cas ça serat déjà 1 mois certains sans aucun achat ...!!


Je ne vais pas relancer les débats qu'il y a eu par apport aux nouvelles sorties . Mais je voudrais vous entendre sur ma réaction !


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2012)

Personnellement je n'ai jamais utilisé que des applis gratuite et je n'ai pas l'impression que mon iPhone fait moins de choses.


----------



## David16 (26 Octobre 2012)

Et hop je ne vais pas réouvrir les débats du début de semaine ! 


Et que j entende pas oui mais tu vas pas pleurer pour une apps à 0'89 Cts ! 


Je veux rappeler que les apps ce vendent a des millions d exemplaires ! 


Donc diréction le jailbreak et finit la politique d'Apple qui commences vraiment à me gaver !


Je comprends bien ,mais bon être assis sur je ne sais combien de milliards et ne pas vouloir renier sur ses marges et prendre conscience du conteste économique . Ça me va que très peu ! 

Comme on dit une fois toute en haut on ne peux que redescendre ! Pour ma part j'avais arrêté le DL et je dépenser dans les 20&#8364; par moi entre apps et zik ! Bé tout c'est fini . Retour sur les newsgroups et jailbreak de la machine ! 

J'adhère pas du tout à leur course au matelas rembourré et pour moi c'est fini . Surtout après avoir enfermé je ne sais combien d'utilisateurs dans leur système fermé . 

Mais ce n'est que mon avis! Mon salaire baisse avec la CSG bé je vais me débrouiller pour gratter un peu partout .


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2012)

David16 a dit:


> ../... ne pas vouloir *renier* sur ses marges et prendre conscience du *conteste* économique . .../...


Ca en devient poétique :love:


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2012)

David16 a dit:


> 1 mois certains sans aucun achat ...!!



Oh mon Dieu ! Mais comment vas-tu faire ???
Un mois ?!?!?!
TOUT un mois sans RIEN acheter sur le Store ?!?!?!
Mais c'est proprement inhumain !!!

Si j'avais un jour la force d'une telle abnégation, je commencerais sans doute par février...
Mais c'est parce que je suis faible.


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2012)

Vu le peu d'augmentation, je ne vais pas changer mes habitudes.

En plus, les développeurs vont toucher plus. Donc, pour moi, tout va bien.

C'est comme si tu disais que lorsque le beurre passe de 79 cents à 89 cents, tu vas boycotter tout le magasin. Moi, quand j'ai besoin de beurre, je le prends quelque soit le prix. C'est juste une réalité économique, il faut bien que les personnes derrière un système de production soit rémunérer a leur juste valeur.

Par contre, lorsque la musique passe de 99 cents à 1,29 &#8364;, là oui, je boycotte. C'est carrément de l'arnaque. Les majors ne cherchant qu'à s'en mettre pleins les poches.


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Oh mon Dieu ! Mais comment vas-tu faire ???
> Un mois ?!?!?!
> TOUT un mois sans RIEN acheter sur le Store ?!?!?!
> Mais c'est proprement inhumain !!!
> ...



Fìx a bien arrêté de fumer.


----------



## David16 (26 Octobre 2012)

Alors moi depuis le début de l'année j ai du leur acheter pour 4500 de matériel sans compter apps zik et iBooks ! 


J'avais besoin d'un iMac et j aurais bien pris un iPad mini ! 


Mais vu leur politique du moment avec toutes ces augmentations , je vais surprendre tout mes achats et d'ailleurs j ai acheté un PC de bureau ! 


Je les boycott et j'en suis fier ! On verra les résultat du prochains trimestre ! 




Une chose est sur entre la finesse les composants de merde du nouvel iMac 5400trs et la CG du rétina ça serat sans moi !


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2012)

Grand bien te fasse. Moi, j'utilise les bons outils, c'est à dire ceux qui correspondent à mes besoins. 

Si un PC te convient, va sur PC. Je ne pense pas que Apple cherchera à te retenir. 

Si pour quelques euros tu veux aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte, vas-y.


----------



## MiTh (27 Octobre 2012)

Je m'en moque pas mal des hausses des prix car je n'achète jamais d'application payante (Maybe 1 par an et à 0,79).

Les applications gratuites sont suffisantes je trouve  Pour ce que j'en fais, ça n'engage que moi :love::love::love:


----------



## ergu (27 Octobre 2012)

David16 a dit:


> je vais surprendre tout mes achats



Ouais, t'as raison, il faut toujours surprendre son achat, c'est la clé d'une utilisation réussie.


----------



## MiTh (27 Octobre 2012)

> Je les boycott et j'en suis fier ! On verra les résultat du prochains trimestre !



-20 sur le chiffre d'affaire annuel de 100 Milliards, ça va leur faire mal au cul 

lâche rien Johnny


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

Je comptais faire un boycott de 2 mois si les développeurs n'était   pas augmenté d'après ce que je vois les développeurs le seront donc je ne boycotterais pas . 

Ça ne changera pas mes rapports avec apple , j'ai un iMac a acheter , et un iPod nano en vu les achats ne seront pas repoussé .


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2012)

Personnellement, cela ne va pas changer mes habitudes...
Quand j'achète une application, je me demande d'abord si j'en ai réellement besoin. Si c'est le cas, et que je trouve le prix justifié, ce que je trouve actuellement, j'achète. Sinon, non.

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a quelques années, pour trouver un bon soft, fallait banquer bien plus qu'une dizaine d'euros, et tout ne se trouvait pas sur le net. Là, on y réfléchissait deux fois avant de faire l'achat. Ça a changé niveau prix, mais pas pour moi au niveau de la réflexion.

Et c'est là que ça a changé pour beaucoup de monde. Mes parents eux, n'ont pas connus cette rupture. Ils n'ont pas répercuté le changement. Pour eux, c'est déjà cool par rapport à ce qu'il se faisait avant (le jeu PC à 30&#8364;, voire plus, etc.)

Sinon, je suis développeur, je vois combien ça coûte en temps pour développer une application, alors quelques centimes de plus ou de moins, ça me va parfaitement. Et toutes les applications ne se vendent pas à des millions d'exemplaires non plus. Et puis vu les bénéfices engendrés directement par l'AppStore (hors les iDevices) par rapport au reste dans leur CA...


----------



## hybridou (29 Octobre 2012)

@david16Je suis d'accord avec toi... Question de principe, augmenter à ce point l'entrée de gamme des imacs, idem pour les iPad et l'appstore, je trouve ça un peu limite. Je comptais changer mon iMac! Eh Ben ce sera Niet!!! Un iPad mini??? Je suis en train de négocier un iPad 3 génération d'occase. Au moins j'enverrai pas mon pognon dans un paradis fiscal!!! Le Luxembourg au passage... 
Apple première capitalisation boursiere américaine compte se gaver un peu plus pour bien finir l'année? Ben Perso avec les économies que je vais faire, je vais me gaver de foie gras pour les fêtes.
Tiens bon David...


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Octobre 2012)

Personne ? a dit:


> -20 sur le chiffre d'affaire annuel de 100 Milliards, ça va leur faire mal au cul
> lâche rien Johnny




Sans compter le trou que ca va faire en trésorerie... 120 milliards de dollars de cash, ca peut vite fondre avec une politique comme ça...


----------



## titistardust (29 Octobre 2012)

Je souhaitais changer mon iphone 4 par un 5 en novembre et pour la première fois j'ai un doute. Vu l'envolée des prix chez Apple ( pas vraiment sur l'Apple store mais tout de même) , 30 de plus pour l'iPhone 5 16go soit 679, cela commence à vraiment faire beaucoup!!! 
J'ai pourtant chez moi 1 iMac 2011, un MBA, un MBP, iPod classic, ipad2...et la je me dis que je vais sauter le gouffre vers un Galaxy Note 2 pour 150 de moins. C'est sur que ce n'est pas la finition Apple (quoique les problèmes rencontrés sur le iphone5 noire laisse dubitatif quand aux choix fait par la pomme), qu'il n'y a pas la synergie avec mes Mac, mais à trop prendre les acheteurs pour des vaches à lait, la vache se dit que l'herbe doit avoir un goût différent ailleurs mais pas plus mauvaise.


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2012)

Si le Dollar se casse la seule face à l'Euro, Apple n'est pas responsable. Heureusement qu'Apple a réajusté ses prix. Sinon, le développeur gagne moins en vendant en Europe qu'aux USA.


----------



## titistardust (29 Octobre 2012)

Ok l'euro a baissé par rapport au dollar. Mais Apple est aussi assis sur un moelleux coussin de 123 000 000 000 de dollars. Apple ne fait pas dans la philanthropie, ok, mais de la à augmenter comme cela des idevices.... C'est pour cela que je me tâte à cocufier pour une fois cette pomme que j'apprécie pourtant.


----------



## Deleted member 1062534 (29 Octobre 2012)

Alors pr ma part 2 points importants face aux réactions précédentes :

Tout d abord ça me fait bien rigoler quand j entend Boycott parce que les Apps passent de 0,79 à 0,89 , certes une petite augmentation , certes pr le profit , mais en même temps la politique d Apple est autrement plus agressive sur l ensemble de sa gamme que sur les Apps ; de plus d accord avec un avis qui signal quand même que les développeurs travaillent pr des applis superbes et qui valent bien souvent un peu plus que le prix initial alors bon , faudrait peut être arrêter le délire !... 

un boycott pr 10 centimes sur les Apps de bases , alors que ceux qui prônent ce boycott ont pr utiliser les Apps des téléphones qui valent dans les 600 à 800 euros sans compter tous les ibiduls et des Mac de 1000 à 1500 , c est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde de vouloir boycotter une augmentation qui va donner un peu plus aussi pr les développeurs !

et sans rire  1 mois de Boycott , mon dieu quel acte !!

2 eme sujet :

je vous nombres de personnes dire qu Apple dépasse les bornes par rapport à l augmentation et évolutions de leur matériel, ouais ok je suis d accord sur le fait que pr le nouvel iMac ils auraient pu pr justifier les 200 euros de plus au moins fournir le Super drive avec , mais sinon se sont donc les même gens qui critique cette politique et qui n hésitent pas a dire qu ils voulaient renouveler leur iPhone 4 ou 4S pr un 5 , ou encore changer pr la nouvelle version de l iMac alors qu ils ont juste le précédent !...

Mais c est fou !! Vs êtes vs demandez de quoi vs aviez besoin ??!! est ce que l on doit automatiquement changer de produit des qu un nouveau sort , parce que je sais pas si vs êtes au courant mais la politique d Apple a ce niveau la est très clair , c est environ une nouvelle versions iPhone / iPad/ Mac tous les 12 à 20 mois , et dc à qui me choque dans ce genre de comportement c est d une de ne pas cibler son besoin au point de devenir lobotomisé pr avoir absolument le dernier truc à la mode alors que ce que vs avez dans les mains vs suffit largement !!! et en plus avec les évolutions des OS y a vraiment pas de soucis alors bon ...

Franchement ça le terrifie de voir à quel point les gens gaspilles pr avoir LE dernier produit alors qu Apple est justement une firme qui construits des Produits de haute qualité en tous points et dont on peut se servir des années sans problème , avec peu d obsolescence comme d autre marque , et au lieu de profiter de cette qualité et durabilité , non , certains veulent a tout prix LE nouveau iDevice !! 

Ben excusez moi de m insurger contre ce comportement mais c est vraiment n importe quoi , et ça va à l encontre même de la qualité et de ce que prône Apple par rapport à ses produits !


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2012)

Je ne suis pas certain que c'est le besoin d'avoir forcement le dernier produit qui pousse certains a râler ici. Je crois comprendre que c'est plus le fait d'avoir un produit qui "hypothétiquement" perd de sa valeur.

Mais bon, l'informatique n'est pas une valeur refuge comme l'or ou l'art.


----------



## JeffZeze (30 Octobre 2012)

Assez amusant de lire un mec qui va télécharger ses applis gratos grâce au jailbreak pour faire face à la montée des prix sur l'App Store.
Pour reprendre la métaphore précédente : c'est un peu comme aller voler son beurre directement chez le producteur pour punir le supermarché d'avoir monté son prix...

Pour ma part je télécharge que du gratuit (hors quelques rares exceptions et promos), donc ça m'impacte peu. Vu l'évolution du cours dollar / euro ça nous pendait un peu au nez (même si il faut avouer qu'on est rarement gagnants dans la conversion dollar -> euro).


----------

